
GNU poke: An interactive, extensible editor for binary data - yarapavan
http://www.jemarch.net/poke
======
yarapavan
GNU poke is a new interactive editor for binary data. Not limited to editing
basic entities such as bits and bytes, it provides a full-fledged procedural,
interactive programming language designed to describe data structures and to
operate on them. Once a user has defined a structure for binary data (usually
matching some file format) she can search, inspect, create, shuffle and modify
abstract entities such as ELF relocations, MP3 tags, DWARF expressions,
partition table entries, and so on, with primitives resembling simple editing
of bits and bytes. The program comes with a library of already written
descriptions (or "pickles" in poke parlance) for many binary formats.

Source:
[https://www.gnu.org/software/poke/](https://www.gnu.org/software/poke/)

------
jquast
you lost me at GNU

